# Change email address



## Sally Woolacott (Oct 12, 2005)

Hi,

I've searched around the site and can't find who I need to inform regarding my change of email address. I can now be reached on [email protected] *or* [email protected]......either will get to me.

Hope this will reach the correct destination. Please acknowledge.

Sally Woolacott Membership No. 00790


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Will forward it on Sally 

Mark


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

The way to change it (I think ,still all new to this) is to log onto the TTOC shop and change the email address in your account settings.


----------

